# Dhtml



## Avariel (28. Januar 2002)

Also ich hoffe mal mit nem Thread zu DHTML bin ich hier auch richtig.

Folgendes Problem: Es geht um ein DHTML-Menü zur Site-Navigation. Ich hab das Teil schon fertig angepasst, alles paletti, nur eins krieg ich nicht hin. Wenn man einen Menüpunkt anklickt dann öffnet das Menü diesen Punkt immer im falschen Frame. Die Sache sieht so aus, dass das Menü in einem schmalen, linken Frame ist, und die Page, die durch das Menü angesprochen wird, dann im rechten Mainframe aufgehen soll.
Muss ich da in den *.js -Dateien was ändern oder liegts am HTML-Code der ganzen Seite?

Avariel


----------



## Tribalman (28. Januar 2002)

Kommt drauf an, ob der Verweis für den Frame
im Script integriert ist, oder in der HTML-Datei
als Variable an das Script übergeben wird.

So oder so – irgendwo steht der Verweis target=""
Da muss dann der Name von dem Frame rein, in den
der Inhalt geladen werden soll (vermutlich "rechts"
, oder "inhalt")

Hoffe das hilft,

Tribal


----------



## Avariel (29. Januar 2002)

Also im Quelltext gab es zweimal target="_self".
Ich hab das eine geändert: kein Effekt
Ich hab das andere geändert: kein Effekt
Ich hab beide geändert: auch kein Effekt

Ich hab die Seite mal an den Thread angehängt.
Ich möchte aber darum bitten, dass jetzt nicht gleich jeder, dem das Menü gefällt, es sich unter den Nagel reisst. Ich hab verdammt lang gebraucht um es zu finden und will nicht das jetzt jeder das gleiche hat. Also seid bitte so fair und sucht euch selber eins!

Danke
Avariel


----------



## Tribalman (30. Januar 2002)

So ganz schlau bin ich daraus jetzt leider 
nicht geworden. Fangen wir doch einfach mal
bei 0 an: Du hast ein Frameset – einen schmalen 
Frame links für die Navi, der Rechte Frame nimmt 
natürlich den Inhalt auf. Wenn Du jetzt auf Dein
Supermenü im linken Frame klickst soll der Inhalt
rechts angezeigt werden. So weit, so gut.

Der Quelltext für das Frameset sähe dann so aus:



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Frameset</title>
> </head>
> ...



So... 
Wenn Du nun im Navimenü bei den target-Verweisen
target="right" schreibst, dann wird die angegebene
Datei im rechten Fenster dargestellt – hoffe ich  

Tribal


----------



## Avariel (31. Januar 2002)

Also, ich hab alles durchgeschaut, inklusive den *.js -Dateien und außer den beiden bereits erwähnten target=_self (die ich schon ausprobiert hab) gibt´s nirgendwo was mit target.

Und nur mal rein aus Interesse: Funktioniert das wirklich mit =right? Muss man da nicht den Namen des Zielframes angeben?

Trotzdem danke
Avariel


----------



## Tribalman (2. Februar 2002)

Klar muss da der Name des Zielframes rein!
Wenn Du Dir nochmal den von mir geposteten
Quelltext ansiehst, wirst Du merken, dass 
mein Rechter Frame "right" heißt!

Desshalb target="right"

Tribal

P.S.: Allgemein also: target="NameDeinesZielFrames"


----------



## Avariel (4. Februar 2002)

*Wenn du dir meinen zweiten Post mal ansiehst...*

Das mit target="Zielframe" hab ich schon versucht. Das seltsame Dreamweaver hat im Quelltext zweimal ein target="_self"
Ich habs in target="Zielframe" geändert, erst das eine, dann das andere, dann beide. Er hat´s trotzdem stur weiter im selben Frame aufgemacht.

An dem popeligen Ding verzweifel ich noch


----------



## Dunsti (4. Februar 2002)

in den JS-Dateien sind am Anfang jede Menge Variablen. unter Anderem auch diese hier (in exmplmenu_var.js) :

```
var DocTargetFrame='space';			// Frame where target documents appear
```

probier das doch ma aus. Ausserdem steht da was von einer config.htm, wo ne Erklärung drin sein soll. Die is aber leider net dabei in Deinem ZIP, also schau da auch nochma nach 


Dunsti


----------



## Avariel (4. Februar 2002)

Also, ich hab die Variable gefunden, und den Namen meines Hauptframes (also HOME.htm) eingetragen. Das ändert aber auch nichts. Er lädt den Inhalt immernoch im HOVER-Frame.

In der Config.htm steht dann auf der fünften Seite in Englisch dann:
DocTargetFrame 
Text string- When the menus are used in a frameset this is the name of the frame where the documents are loaded. Normally this will be equal to SecLineFrame
When the menu is used in a single page, this must be 'self'

Na also, hört sich doch richtig an. Warum geht´s dann immernoch nicht?


----------



## Dunsti (4. Februar 2002)

das Hauptframe heisst sicher nicht home.html 

Beispiel:

```
<FRAMESET ROWS="150,*" BORDER=0>
  <FRAME SRC="navi.html" name="nav" noresize scrolling=no>
  <FRAME SRC="home.html" name="main" noresize>
</FRAMESET>
```

das was bei name steht ist der Framename !!!!!!!!! 


Dunsti


----------



## Avariel (5. Februar 2002)

*Ohh..*

Jetzt funzt´s   Das ist immer dieses verflixte Halbwissen, wenn man´s nirgendwo regulär gelernt hat.

Anyway, danke für deine Hilfe!

Avariel


----------



## snowman (5. Februar 2002)

*Re: Ohh..*



> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> Jetzt funzt´s   Das ist immer dieses verflixte Halbwissen, wenn man´s nirgendwo regulär gelernt hat.
> 
> Anyway, danke für deine Hilfe!
> ...



Hi Avariel,

gegen Halbwissen hilft SelfHTML 

BTW: Auch die Sache mit den Frames wird da super gut erklärt "Framesets und Frames definieren" 


.greetings snowman


----------

